# US-Maintenance/Target



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

any of you plowing for Target stores that outsource to US Maintenance? what has been your history dealing with them?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Best advice is to do a "search" for "US Maintenance". It's not good.

(on edit) - look for threads with "US Maintenance" in the title as a search brings up threads with "maintenance" etc. Probably a good one to start with:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=11626&highlight=Maintenance


----------



## Derekg (Feb 15, 2005)

Dayexco what has your history with them been like?


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

we sweep a best buy for us maintenace/tower cleaning they are cheap and slow payers and go through workers like a druken sailor with old milwalkee


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

"US Maintenance" ...........STAY AWAY from those guys, they are scabs!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

landcare pa said:


> we sweep a best buy for us maintenace/tower cleaning they are cheap and slow payers and go through workers like a druken sailor with old milwalkee


LOL, sounds like most big companys


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

They screwed me out of a 100.00 for a job I did for them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They called last year about targetthey didn't ask for a bid they told me its pays 24,000.00 for the season. I didn't have the equipment i've been told say away also so i didn't realy care.


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

Guys we could put a hurting on them if we wanted. Simply refuse to work for out sourced companies. You have everything, they only thing they have done is sat in some office somewhere and convinced a CEO that they can help their company. All the while contractor are busting their butt for companies like this. Why? I cant even fathom it. They want to sell services but know little about the actual work that needs to be done. Stay away......


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Do not plow for US Maintenance. I repeat DO NOT plow for them. You will be sorry in the end. They still owe me more than 6K from last season and are refusing to pay. I'm considering leagal action against them now, anyone interested?


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

My experience with companies like this is not good. Cut em out. This service is to important for the businesses and once these larger companies see that US Maintenance and the like keep hammering their snow contractors hopefully we will be lumped out of their business model and get back to working for the companies directly.

Ken I've seen your trucks in my area. Where are you based out of?


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I just got bid requests from them for Bank of America. There were about 6 or 7 in my service area. I don't know where they come up with their pricing but I can tell you that I would not even start my trucks for what they were offering to pay.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

Crap, I didnt know they handled Bank of America also. I just got a call from a guy that handles the 2 in my area. 

That sucks. I have had 2 Seporate account managers call me for rite aids and targets. They were offering such a small amount of money that it wasnt funy. I got the target up to 40k started at 32, and i got the rite aids up to 5k started at 4500.
in the end i didnt sign any of them because of the advise on this site, hope you all were right and didnt pork me out of 50 k .

dont know about the banks yet, have to fallow up tomarrow


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

But realize that this thread is three years old. They may not have the contract any more.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Stay away from them.or you will be sorry


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Run....Run....Run the other way....as fast as you can!!!!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Mick, I cannot believe people don't look at the date...geez. Same here, property management firms change hands quite a bit.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

There a bad pay


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mick;632818 said:


> But realize that this thread is three years old. They may not have the contract any more.


Maybe not but USM still pays little and slow


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

If they pay $. Its never in full unless you fight for it.


----------



## snowmanager (Nov 20, 2008)

Due to a contractor not being able to accomodate them in a big storm, a company I worked for bailed them out... then took on the contracts of some other locations due to USM firing them, and they didnt pay on the bail out which was 2005, and last I heard they still owed money for 2006. Thats why the company I worked for stopped working with them...and they did year round work for them as well...! stay way far away if you need to get your money...!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

from what i have heard mirror lawn is no better than usm


----------

